# Fidelity



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I ran across this image today on Facebook and thought you all might appreciate it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That IS cute


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Cute?

The only reason he didn't have sex with a woman he thought was not his wife was because he was married.

What if they were in a committed long term relationship?

Then it would be ok?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Huh? Are you FOR REALS????


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I keeps it reals


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

"No, I'm sorry, I'm not interested in intimacy with any woman other than my wife/girlfriend who I love with all my heart"


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

sigh......


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

kind loses the point when it reads like a legal document


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I keeps it reals


I really really wanted to say *FOR REALS*!!! Cause my side-eye and eye-roll button are on strike today.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Affaircare said:


> I ran across this image today on Facebook and thought you all might appreciate it.


Of course, one could over-analyze the story and wonder what the heck the wife was thinking in sharing the story with the child, but hey, the point was made.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

"A faithful life partner which could be have been a married man or woman or hermaphrodite or was a person in a long term relationship including same sex or of the interracial or May/December type of relationship went home legally inebriated via taxi or a ride from a friend due to his or her social responsibility to avoid driving intoxicated and impaired."


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

donders said:


> "No, I'm sorry, I'm not interested in intimacy with any woman other than my wife/girlfriend who I love with all my heart"


What's wrong with shooting it down with just "I'm married"? Quite a bit less contrived (esp. if you're pissed drunk) and gets the point across.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol...i liked that. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Aww that's so sweet.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> "A faithful life partner which could be have been a married man or woman or hermaphrodite or was a person in a long term relationship including same sex or of the interracial or May/December type of relationship went home legally inebriated via taxi or a ride from a friend due to his or her social responsibility to avoid driving intoxicated and impaired."


Yes!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

snap said:


> What's wrong with shooting it down with just "I'm married"? Quite a bit less contrived (esp. if you're pissed drunk) and gets the point across.


Because it sounds like marriage is a jail sentence.

If you want it short and sweet, how about "No Thanks".

Excuses are not necessary.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

:scratchhead:

Maybe I'm missing something? I took it to mean that even though he was completely sh!tfaced drunk, and could not even tell who he was with, he was turning down "a free offer" because he intended to honor his marriage vows. 

That's not a prison. That's being honorable and honest, and that's taking your commitment seriously. Now...he *could have* said "No sorry. I chose not to partake in freebies due to the fact that I'm an honorable human being and I honor the vow I made to the other human being I love" but when your lips are rubber and your drunk, it comes out less politically correct. I don't think he means "I can't because my wife would be mad" so much as "I can not fathom breaking my vow like that." 

Then again, it's a picture on Facebook and how freaking seriously is this being taken!?


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

omg this made me giggle so much


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> kind loses the point when it reads like a legal document


I object! This joke does not include the necessary legal disclaimer.

I will rectify that oversight, with a nod to 
SS > jokes > Universal disclaimer



> Disclaimer
> 
> Do not remove this disclaimer under penalty of law.
> 
> ...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Get away if Happy Fun Ball begins to smoke.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Affaircare said:


> Maybe I'm missing something? I took it to mean that even though he was completely sh!tfaced drunk, and could not even tell who he was with, he was turning down "a free offer" because he intended to honor his marriage vows.


First off what's he doing getting so drunk that he doesn't know who he's with? Some serious problems there, including but not limited to being an alcoholic. He's obviously not happy in that marriage that he regards so highly if he's got to drink so heavily.

Secondly it seems to say that if he wasn't married, but was in a long term exclusive relationship, that he would in fact accept the offer. 



Affaircare said:


> That's not a prison. That's being honorable and honest


Its saying that its not ok to cheat in a marriage but it is ok to cheat in any other relationship.



Affaircare said:


> Then again, it's a picture on Facebook and how freaking seriously is this being taken!?


It's not the joke that's being taken seriously, it's the philosophy behind the joke, surely you get that??


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Donders...this really seems to be more of a light thread. I think you're taking it a bit too serious.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Donders...this really seems to be more of a light thread. I think you're taking it a bit too serious.


The theoretical guy in the hypothetical scenario is in potentially BIG trouble and no one seems to care except for me.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Donders,

Can you please share with us what meds you are on?

So we will not make the mistake of taking them. 

And if you are not on any meds, I will take a vote on which meds you do need right here on TAM.....

:lol:

HM64


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

donders said:


> The theoretical guy in the hypothetical scenario is in potentially BIG trouble and no one seems to care except for me.


Then he's in for BIG trouble.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Well note to self: I intended this to be a fairly light-hearted picture and a refreshingly nice little story about a guy who said "NO" instead of "Well okaaayyy..." or "It just happened..." or "I didn't mean to--I was drunk" 

Anyways... good for the guys for saying NO! 

And donders, may I recommend a chill pill, some yoga, prayer, or getting tickled or something? You seem really tense. It's a "story" typed on a black and white photograph--I could do that on photobucket or with photoshop!  I'm serious--laugh a little!!


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

happyman64 said:


> Donders,
> 
> Can you please share with us what meds you are on?
> 
> ...


I am not on any medications.

Nor do I drink much and when I do I don't get sh!tfaced drunk like Mr. Hypothetical in the picture above, and I never cheated on any girlfriend or my exwife although once I flirted for a few weeks on an internet forum with a chick and my then girlfriend found out and went ballistic.

What medications should I theoretically be on?


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd start with St. John's Wart...but then again, I'm a homeopathic kinda person.

homeoPATHIC. I said.

:rofl:


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Getting tickled, she says!! Bwhahahaaa!


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> I'd start with St. John's Wart...but then again, I'm a homeopathic kinda person.
> 
> homeoPATHIC. I said.
> 
> :rofl:


St John's Wort has never been proven to be more effective than placebo in numerous controlled studies.

In fact all true homeopathic medications have been proven to be no better than sugar water.

But thanks anyway


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok.


Anyway, I thought the picture was fantastic. I really liked it. The idea that it conveys is wonderful.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

donders said:


> St John's Wort has never been proven to be more effective than placebo in numerous controlled studies.
> 
> In fact all true homeopathic medications have been proven to be no better than sugar water.
> 
> But thanks anyway


Donders! 
We all love ya, but you really do remind me of Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory.
How about a nice walk? 
There has been a lot of really tough stuff on the board this week [so far..] and I think AC was just tying to lighten the mood a little.

Although what i know. I am not 'worthy" or a Psychologist. 

[that was another joke]

I have to admit I was getting a little snarky on the "other thread" by the end.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

ing said:


> I have to admit I was getting a little snarky on the "other thread" by the end.


Confronting extreme selfishness will do that to even the most patient people eventually.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooray for the Internet!!


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

donders said:


> First off what's he doing getting so drunk that he doesn't know who he's with? Some serious problems there, including but not limited to being an alcoholic. He's obviously not happy in that marriage that he regards so highly if he's got to drink so heavily.
> 
> Secondly it seems to say that if he wasn't married, but was in a long term exclusive relationship, that he would in fact accept the offer.
> 
> ...





donders said:


> The theoretical guy in the hypothetical scenario is in potentially BIG trouble and no one seems to care except for me.



Surely you jest..... please say you're joking..... please.... :scratchhead:


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Empty Inside said:


> Surely you jest..... please say you're joking..... please.... :scratchhead:


I'm completely serious.

I completely disagree with the make believe excuse in the hypothetical example in the picture and caption above.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Empty Inside said:


> Surely you jest..... please say you're joking..... please.... :scratchhead:


He's not jesting.

And don't call him Surely.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> He's not jesting.
> 
> And don't call him Surely.


Thank you.


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

ing said:


> Donders!
> We all love ya, but you really do remind me of Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory.
> How about a nice walk?
> There has been a lot of really tough stuff on the board this week [so far..] and I think AC was just tying to lighten the mood a little.
> ...


hahahaha I was gonna say Sheldon alert!


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

This post has had some major progress since I last checked


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

donders said:


> "No, I'm sorry, I'm not interested in intimacy with any woman other than my wife/girlfriend who I love with all my heart"


And that's the way that it should always be... or so I thought!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I picked a bad day to stop my St.John'sWort!! Surely you can't be serious! 









"I am serious. And Don't call me Shirley" (thanks to Airplane....yet another great joke).


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Over analyzing at its best.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

donders said:


> I am not on any medications.
> 
> Nor do I drink much and when I do I don't get sh!tfaced drunk like Mr. Hypothetical in the picture above, and I never cheated on any girlfriend or my exwife although once I flirted for a few weeks on an internet forum with a chick and my then girlfriend found out and went ballistic.
> 
> What medications should I theoretically be on?


My advice to you, which is the same I received from a certain Senator Blutarsky, is to start drinking heavily. I'm afraid there really is no other hope.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> My advice to you, which is the same I received from a certain Senator Blutarsky, is to start drinking heavily. I'm afraid there really is no other hope.


If I start drinking heavily, the next thing I know I'll be fending off women who want to have sex with me and saying "I can't do it I love my girlfriend".


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude. Why so serious? Notice you're the only peson in this thread that has taken issue with the original post.

This is after all, a MARRIAGE website.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

donders said:


> "No, I'm sorry, I'm not interested in intimacy with any woman other than my wife/girlfriend who I love with all my heart"


he was drunk.how articulate are you when you're drinking that you expect this fictious man to say all that in a drunken stupor??


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I usually say things "I jush luv youze guysh"


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Dude. Why so serious? Notice you're the only peson in this thread that has taken issue with the original post.
> 
> This is after all, a MARRIAGE website.


:iagree:

If we are going to take issue with a cartoon, as I pointed out in an earlier post, how about a mother who tells her child that Dad was drunk, she tried to disrobe him with intent to have sex, and he brushed her off because he was so drunk he didn't realize that the woman disrobing him was his wife. Child then relays the message to Dad in the morning.

I mean really. Can we just laugh and move on?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i made the mistake of commenting before reading all the other posts and realizing there was no point to comment lol


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Dude. Why so serious? Notice you're the only peson in this thread that has taken issue with the original post.
> 
> This is after all, a MARRIAGE website.


This is more of a divorce and coping with infidelity website.

Happily married members are the minority around here.




ScarletBegonias said:


> he was drunk.how articulate are you when you're drinking that you expect this fictious man to say all that in a drunken stupor??


The fictitious guy could theoretically say "No thanks I'm taken" and then it's fair to both married couples and those in committed exclusive relationships who are not married.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

donders said:


> This is more of a divorce and coping with infidelity website.
> 
> Happily married members are the minority around here.
> 
> ...


Again...it was a nice picture with an anecdotal story line. Get with it.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Dude. Why so serious? Notice you're the only peson in this thread that has taken issue with the original post.
> 
> This is after all, a MARRIAGE website.


My theory is that "donders" is having a little fun at our expense. At least I hope that's the case. If not, lighten up, 'donders'.... if so, bravo!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't feed it, guys.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Guy looks like Anderson Cooper


----------

